# Carlisle Support Group For Youngsters Who Have Type One Diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

A leading medical charity is hoping to set up a support group in Carlisle for children and young people who suffer from type one diabetes.

Diabetes UK already has 10 children?s groups across the north west and organisers want to hear from anyone in this area who is affected by the condition.

They are open to the whole family and it is hoped that, by being part of the group, helpers will be able to provide support to sufferers and relatives.

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/c...ungsters-who-have-type-one-diabetes-1.1076867


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope it comes off !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anybody know if it has happened ?  Was down York last week at a Duk meeting & someone was talking about doing the same for kids group in NE.


----------

